# about time I did one of these;



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

Hey everyone! It's Wintec! Ya well my real name is Katelynn and I am 15 years old, turning 16 on november 23! I have been riding for five years officially but have been obsessed with horses since I was born basically :wink:
At the current time I ride dressage but I am really interested in eventing and hope to compete in an eventing trial next summer. I currently ride a quarter horse gelding named Bubba (points to avatar thingy :lol. 

I attend a Catholic High School on full scholarship. That scholarship will follow me to Duquesne University once I graduate. 

I am currently in the process of convincing my parents to buy me a horse  everyone pray for me


----------



## kchfuller (Feb 1, 2008)

welcome from CA!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

I will definitely pray for ya gal! and welcome to the forum! =]


----------



## wintec (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------

